# Hello from the midwest!



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello! I made an account last night and am pleased to join you here on the Mantid Forum! I am actually rather new to keeping insects--just got my mantis yesterday! But I do really love reptiles. My animal list at the moment is--

Vanilla Lab-Sam

Husky/Lab-Skye

Siamese Cat-Keemo Sabie

Silky/Yorkie-Maggie

Western Painted Turtle-Seafoam

ATCT Leopard Gecko-Paytynn

JTHDBG Leopard Gecko-Olive

Harlequin Crested Gecko-Stormy

Male Veil-Tail Betta-Maru

Male Crown-Tail Betta-Triton

And then my new mantis that is yet to be named. He was a rescue, so I wasn't exactly prepared for him, but I did do my fair share of research before since I was planning on getting one at the next expo anyway. I will post some pictures of him in the picture section.

Can't wait to get posting! ~Katelyn


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello Katelyn, and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.  You've found the best resource for information about, and how to care for your new mantis. What species is he/she? Do you know? Looking forward to the pics. Again, welcome!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

Katnapper-I do not know the species, but I have posted pictures  

lemmiwinks-Thanks!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoa, so jealous that you have a Husky, please post photos of it  

Welcome to the forum

From rainy Vancouver


----------



## ReptileLuver729 (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL she is the strangest dog! I will definitely post pictures of her sometime.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 25, 2009)

Howdy there, hope u enjoy your stay with us! from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 25, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hello Katelyn, and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.  You've found the best resource for information about, and how to care for your new mantis. What species is he/she? Do you know? Looking forward to the pics. Again, welcome!


You should actually get a license plate that says that


----------



## wero626 (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome..


----------



## davestreasurechest (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome from Kansas!


----------

